# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  El uso que hacemos de la magia

## Yinna

Me encanta la magia desde que era un niña, y lo cierto es que aun a día de hoy la practico como aficionada muy de cuando en cuando, sobre todo trucos que conozco desde hace años. Aun así, me encanta ver espectáculos de magia y cada vez que veo a alguien en la calle haciendo algún truco me acerco a ver o me ofrezco incluso voluntaria si están buscando uno, y me he dado cuenta de que el concepto de la magia ha caído bastante bajo en algunos sentidos. Insisto en que me encanta la magia, pero lo que me pasó el otro día fue indignante, algo que solo había visto en películas. Ahí estaba yo, dejándome engañar como una niña con el truco de magia de un desconocido en la calle, rodeada de gente disfrutando igual que yo, y para cuando me quiero dar cuenta, ya bastante tiempo después de haberme alejado, me cato de que ya no tengo mi reloj! Llevaba un reloj deportivo y sé que no lo pude haber perdido porque siempre lo llevo bastante bien atado, y después de comerme la cabeza un rato largo caí en un momento del truco en que tuvo que tocarme las dos muñecas y yo ni me di cuenta de lo que hizo entonces... Estoy bastante triste por ver cómo se está utilizando la magia en algunos espacios, porque siempre lo he considerado como una fantasía para ilusionar. Sí, hacen ilusionismo, y eso en parte es engañar al espectador, pero no a estos niveles  :O11:

----------


## lorinn

Mujer, eso no pasa siempre. El uso que hacemos de la magia es muy variado, es verdad que hay quien recurre a él a malas y lo utiliza para robar (¡no hay más que ver la mayoría de las películas que van de trucos de magia!), pero hay otros tantos buenos usos. Sin ir más lejos gracias a la magia conocí a mi novio, y porque se empeñó en hacerme trucos hasta enamorarme (y lo consiguió). No todos hacen un mal uso  :Wink1:

----------

